# viper remote start without entering car drl light stays on



## CRAKZOR (May 18, 2016)

Hi, I have a viper remote start and aftermarket headlights. When i remote start the car without entering the car or turning off remote start, these lights stay on forever and kill my battery until i open and close a door.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The car has a feature where the lights will stay on after parking the car to light your way. I suspect it's waiting for the door to open to start the timing. But that feature can be disabled.


----------



## CRAKZOR (May 18, 2016)

ooh how do you disable that?


----------



## CRAKZOR (May 18, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> The car has a feature where the lights will stay on after parking the car to light your way. I suspect it's waiting for the door to open to start the timing. But that feature can be disabled.


how do you do that


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Usually it's through the options in the radio. Check the Owner's manual under "Instruments and Controls" > "Vehicle Personalization". The feature I'm thinking of is called "Exit Lighting".


----------



## CRAKZOR (May 18, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Usually it's through the options in the radio. Check the Owner's manual under "Instruments and Controls" > "Vehicle Personalization". The feature I'm thinking of is called "Exit Lighting".



Hi, i set the exit lighting to off and it still stays on. It's just the light bar that stays on until i open a door


i got it installed at cartoys. installer said he wired the led drl bar to ignition


so even if i set lights to off that light bar will always be on if the car is on, but if i remote start and never enter the car or cancel the remote start the led drl bar stays on until it detects door opening x.x


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'd go back to cartoys. I'm not sure where exactly he connected things. The Cruze is a highly computerized car and doesn't work like the older cars. It can have a lot of surprises when trying to do add-ons.


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck with Viper.
Add on goodies suck and are unreliable.
I had similar issues where I wanted them to hook up the alarm to specific lights to flash outside the car - he did, but when I honked the horn my reverse lights and interior would light up!
Then you ask Viper a question, ANY simple question and they refer you to a licensed installer.

Hope you found your anwer.


----------

